# Propane smoker.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Saw an ad at Gander Mt. for a Masterbilt propane smoker for $99 bucks that was $179 something. Or electric, your choice.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Either will do. They are not my preference however. I like wood burners. But lots of great BBQ have come off electric and propane smokers. Just a matter of what one prefers.The Masterbuilt is a good smoker and will do for several years if protected from the elements.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Only reason I


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Only reason I posted it was it's a good buy. I checked BPS and Cabelas back in the summer for a neighbor. Not promotin.


----------

